# nano cube



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

hi all

I'm thinking of buying a nano cube.
So it's 12 g. with 24 w.
So its makes 2 wpg, but i think its still considered a low light with this small size of tank? for a moderate light tank, what is the usuall wpg for this type of tank?

I'd like to have a carpet of glosso, what lighting should i have for it?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, that lighting would be fine if you used one of the Marsilea species instead of glosso. Almost the same leaf shape, does not grow vertical (always carpets) and slower growing so much less maintance. The leaf is slightly more interesting upon closer inspection also. Check the Plant Finder to learn more about it


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

ive checked the marsilea on tropica, and its interesting. But my Lfs doesnt have it in stock. 

So for growing glosso, i have to buy the nano cube deluxe( 48 w ) ??

is there another nice carpet plant beside the glosso and the marsilea that would fit the 24 normal w on the 12 gal?

I like riccia but its too messy.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

You could try using java moss stones to form a foreground. 

For a grassy effect, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis or Eleocharis parvulus should do nicely.

Carlos


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

aww they only have Eleocharis vivipara....they are bigger

they have some Echinodorus tenellus ( Pygmy Chain Swordplant) though. anyone has used it?


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

our shop recent effort to scape a 1 feet cube tank....










Plants used includes..

Echinodorus Tennellus
Juncus Repens
Eleocharis Acicularis
Vallesrina Americana var Natans

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is another example of a JBJ 12 gallon nano cube:










2 watts per gallon should be enough to grow whatever you want, if you add C02.


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

tan viencent : nice grass tank. i like the rocks

Robert: so i guess i could grow some glosso without problem? now im confused


thanx all for the responses


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think you could. I havn't tried it, but I think you could. The picture I show has glosso growing in it. You would need C02. The hagen Nutrifin ladder thing would work great.


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

ok thanx


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Glosso grows Horizontal at a lower light than most people assume. With a good reflector 1.7wpg in a large tank will grow it flat, but as soon as it gets shaded it shoots upwards. Emmersed grown glosso will initially grow vertical almost in any light under 3wpg. So you just cut it up. the rooted section will grow horizontal afterward.


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah i know that glosso is a difficult plant, but i love it so much. I just got to try it...


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I really do not think that 2wpg is really a problem because I had 1.5 watts in a 20 gallon about 18 watts cf and 15 watts flourcent. But the 18 watt cf was over the left side where the glosso was and it carpeted it quite nicely. There was a DIY CO2 unit on this tank also.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

guppy just gave me all the confidence I need to grow glossos, which I currently have in my 20-gal. Thanks!


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

i also have a low light 53 gal ( 2 X 30 w!) im thinhing about upgrading it...


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

hello everyone

I'm from mexico and I've a planted tank, is the first time i posted here at this foroum

I'm interesting in glosso so I've a question about it

It is neccesary add fert to grow glosso?

I've a 50 gal tank
3 x 70 w MH lght
DIY CO2

Should i put in it some fert ?

a c u a m a n    

(I hope you understand me, my english is not so good, sorry)


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.egeis.com/aquoi/index.ph...846226&archive=&start_from=&ucat=3&c=articles

theres a section on fertilization and nutrients

que onda?


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

hi

thanks janlo, excelent article, 

do you speak spanish?

a c u a m a n


----------



## janlo (Dec 7, 2004)

si lo comprendo wey


----------

